# Lake boating in spain - speed limits / engine sizes



## Rufus9999 (May 22, 2021)

Hi everybody, 
I am considering retiring to spain in the future and I was wondering are there any limits - speed or engine/boat size on the reservoirs and lakes in spain. as we do on some lakes in the uk.

I know I can boat without a license using a boat upto 5m in length,15hp max, upto 2 miles from coast.

but what increase in boat engine size does getting a navigation license allow - is it upto 6m and any size motor ? as I cant quite find this info.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm no expert on this but I know someone who sailed on one of the big reservoirs near Madrid. Most of those totally prohibit the use of combustion engines on the water, but there are some which allow it.

In short I think you'd have to look specifically at the body of water you are interested in navigating.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

All of the images on Google show boats on lakes in Spain without engines. Since most lakes in Spain are really reservoirs for drinking water there is sense in this. We were at the Embalsa de Yesa, near Java in the Pyrenean foothills, a couple of weeks ago, and even getting onto the shore line was really difficult, launching a boat there would have been impossible for a private individual.

However you could try asking the RYA in the UK if they know anything, they are very helpful about such things.
Alternatively you could seek out water sports such as skiing in inland Spain since these require a boat with an engine and go from there.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Many of the reservoirs in Andalucia are also within nature reserves so anything that disrupts wildlife would (and should) be prohibited.


----------



## Rufus9999 (May 22, 2021)

Thanks for your input everyone, 

I have looked more into licensing and the basic navigation license allows an increase in boat size up to 6m and allows the max engine size to increase from 15hp to the max recommended for the boat. 

Dont get me wrong, I am not looking at blasting around a lake on a speed boat or jet ski disturbing nature and those enjoying it. I was looking at fishing with a small boat, be that with a small outboard (if permitted) or an electric outboard motor (almost silent). 
I believe outboards need to be 4 stroke nowadays to reduce pollution caused by 2 strokes burning oil. 

I assume paddle (human) powered boats are allowed.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Rufus9999 said:


> I assume paddle (human) powered boats are allowed.


Again it depends on the lake. Some of the reservoirs have submerged trees etc which are very dangerous, even kayaking is not allowed.


----------



## Rufus9999 (May 22, 2021)

ok, so which lakes do you know of, that do not allow motor boats.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I used to visit a reservoir reqularly up until three years ago. There was a notice board with the restrictions on the use of watercraft and the list was extensive.
I've just looked on Google maps and found this. I don't know whether it's indicative of other bodies of water, or just this one.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Here is a link to work on for finding some fishing lakes but it doesn't mention boats particularly .https://kingofthecatch.com/carp-fishing-spain/


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Rufus9999 said:


> ok, so which lakes do you know of, that do not allow motor boats.


 You need to specify the region as this is not sbject to national regulation in Spain.

But to give you an idea, I have looked it up in the Madrid Region, and navegating with a motor is prohibited on all bodies of water except one, Pantano de San Juan, which allows boats with motors, but not jet skis.

I expect it is the same in other areas, i.e. easier to list those that allow it, as the general rule will be that it is prohibited, but you will have to check with the relevant authority for the area.


----------



## Rufus9999 (May 22, 2021)

thanks all for the pointers, I will check them out.

I am looking at the malaga province / southern spain

I have found some in the north that have motor boat hire/ fishing trips, so assume allowed but not found anything official , still looking for any down south.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

I have heard there is a big, inland body of water just under Valencia, (one of the biggest) it is a national park but there are license available for boaters, but as you would imagine, it is long. One has to die I think with no children for a new place to open up..
As long as Old Traffords list for season tickets is long.

Belgium was great but only the canals and "boating". Not lakes. A 7 meter sail boat with the mast removed and a 8hp engine(gasoline) from Bruges to Gent was a fun trip. No license required. Free parking in Bruges off the ring canal also. No yearly tax on the boat or bridge fees as it fit underneath. Now, come to think, I did pay a yearly fee but it was minimal, 20 odd euros converted from belgium francs and I can not remember what it was for. Probably the gate fees.

Hope you find a place.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I was around the Embalsa de Tranco de Beas a few weeks ago and saw that boats were available for rent. 
I didn't stop as, at that time, I had no need to. 
Here's their website in case it's any use. 


Cazorvillas Náutica – Barcos en el Embalse Tranco Cazorla


----------

